# Youtube on Windows mobile 2003SE



## laos (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi,

lately I've been looking around and Youtube would be something great to get working on my PDA

Its a dell axim x30 612MHZ edition, I have netfront 3.3 and the IE it came with

Now what i dont get is, I got this special set of files that said let you run youtube, they dont,

I get flash 7 for Pocket pc, No deal

I try on both ones, with netfront using the flash plugin, still nothing

does ANYONE have a solution to this?

Thanks a bunch

Laos


----------

